# Allegri: Galliani in pressing su Berlusconi per la conferma



## admin (14 Marzo 2013)

*Aggiornamento 4 Maggio

Anche la Roma smentisce i presunti accordi con Allegri

Fonte: asroma.it
Il comunicato della Roma: "AS Roma smentisce categoricamente quanto uscito in data odierna a firma di Alberto Costa sulle pagine del "Corriere della Sera" relativamente a presunti accordi con il signor Massimiliano Allegri".



*Nelle ultime ore *si sono intensificati i contatti tra Allegri e la Roma. La società giallorossa ha chiesto la disponibilità, il tecnico ha dato un assenso di massima. Allegri sembra davvero vicino al club capitolino. 

Pedullà**

La Roma ha scelto Massimiliano Allegri*. Il Messaggero, quotidiano romano, racconta che ci sarebbero stati i primi *contatti* tra l'allenatore toscano (che avrebbe dato la propria disponibilità) e Franco Baldini. La permanenza di Allegri al Milan, in questi mesi, è stata garantita solo da Galliani. Il tecnico non è mai piaciuto al Presidente Berlusconi. E proprio per questo a fine stagione potrebbe firmare per i giallorossi. Sempre secondo il Messaggero, Allegri avrebbe già dettato le linee guida della sua prossima gestione giallorossa: con lui arriverebbero* Marco Landucci* (come vice) e *Aldo Dolcetti* (attuale tecnico della primavera del Milan). In Via Turati, intanto, già si studiano i nomi per il dopo Allegri: Arriverà uno tra *Donadoni, Van Basten e Inzaghi*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2013)

Se esiste questo progetto, è giusto continuare con Allegri.


----------



## Tobi (14 Marzo 2013)

Se dovesse partire allegri allora punterei su donadoni, conosce l'ambiente.. ha vissuto l'epoca del calcio sacchiano in prima persona... sto aspettando il giorno in cui un allenatore venga al Milan per praticare il pressing asfissiante e il possesso palla. Ovviamente prima ci vogliono gli interpreti giusti, ma secondo me allegri, che sta facendo benissimo, non ha una idea di gioco collettivo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se dovesse partire allegri allora punterei su donadoni, conosce l'ambiente.. ha vissuto l'epoca del calcio sacchiano in prima persona... sto aspettando il giorno in cui un allenatore venga al Milan per praticare il pressing asfissiante e il possesso palla. Ovviamente prima ci vogliono gli interpreti giusti, ma secondo me allegri, che sta facendo benissimo, non ha una idea di gioco collettivo



Donadoni? Vogliamo proprio addormentarci davanti alle partite.


----------



## juventino (14 Marzo 2013)

Allegri meriterebbe la conferma per me.


----------



## Tobi (14 Marzo 2013)

ho detto donadoni semplicemente perchè ha fatto parte della storia del Milan ed è uno dei pochi sulla piazza che può arrivare. Guardiola ormai è al bayern, Klopp non molla il Borussia attualmente.. l'unico che mi intrigherebbe sarebbe Montella ma non arriva nemmeno lui, a firenze sta facendo un ottimo lavoro e non ha motivo di lasciare


----------



## Frikez (14 Marzo 2013)

Ma quale Inzaghi ROTFL

Resta ancora un anno Allegri, che è stato già confermato da Galliani, e poi si vedrà in base ai risultati.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Marzo 2013)

Non vedo sostituti validi su piazza. Ha un contratto ed è giusto rispettarlo, in accordo col progetto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Marzo 2013)

no no e no,deve rimanere max!


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

L'unico che vale la pena è Mourinho ma vuoi per costi e per quello che vuole non verrà mai.
Non ci sono altri allenatori sulla piazza che mi convicerebbero, forse villas boas un mio pupillo di vecchia data


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Marzo 2013)

ci fosse stata una soluzione alternativa valida lo avrei lasciato partire tranquillamente... Ma Donadoni è comunque un incognita, le ultime settimane han fatto calare l'appeal... Van Basten per carità, preferisco ricordarmelo da calciatore. Inzaghi come MvB


----------



## rossovero (14 Marzo 2013)

Se arriveremo terzi credo proprio che Allegri rimarrà un altro anno, rispettando il contratto. Se decidessero invece di mollarlo (ma non penso, visto l'ingaggio), credo che prenderanno Donadoni come traghettatore per un anno e per far crescere ancora i giovani in attesa di un colpo a sorpresa (Montella? Van Bommel? Seedorf?). Sensazioni personali.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Marzo 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Se arriveremo terzi credo proprio che Allegri rimarrà un altro anno, rispettando il contratto. Se decidessero invece di mollarlo (ma non penso, visto l'ingaggio), credo che prenderanno Donadoni come traghettatore per un anno e per far crescere ancora i giovani in attesa di un colpo a sorpresa (Montella? Van Bommel? Seedorf?). Sensazioni personali.



Ma non scade quest'anno il contratto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Marzo 2013)

Inzaghi allenatore è scontatissimo, sarà lui il dopo Allegri.


----------



## runner (14 Marzo 2013)

altro ariticolo "after barcellona - Milan" che aspettavamo tutti

Max resterà di sicuro anche il prossimo anno


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Marzo 2013)

Chiaro che rimane Allegri. Sennò al posto suo chi dovrebbero mettere? Montella non penso proprio vada già via, la Fiorentina se vuole veramente essere una futura big, se lo deve tenere stretto.


----------



## Principe (14 Marzo 2013)

Montella al Milan ci verrebbe a piedi a Firenze nei prossimi 10 può vincere al massimo 2 coppe Italia


----------



## rossovero (14 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma non scade quest'anno il contratto?



Credo che scada nel 2014.


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi il Milan Berlusconiano vincente è sempre stato sinonimo di possesso palla...anche senza soldi dobbiamo tornare a quella filosofia. Allegri fa tutto un altro tipo di calcio (non solo perché costretto dalla rosa piena di scarpari) che a me non piace. Per questo Montella è assolutamente l'allenatore adatto per il bel gioco.


----------



## Principe (14 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il Milan Berlusconiano vincente è sempre stato sinonimo di possesso palla...anche senza soldi dobbiamo tornare a quella filosofia. Allegri fa tutto un altro tipo di calcio (non solo perché costretto dalla rosa piena di scarpari) che a me non piace. Per questo Montella è assolutamente l'allenatore adatto per il bel gioco.



Quotone


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Marzo 2013)

donadoni sarebbe ottimo, è migliorato negli ultimi tempi e conosce benissimo l'ambiente e gioca anche lui col 4-3-3


----------



## Clint Eastwood (14 Marzo 2013)

Se fosse vera la cosa sarei ovviamente felice, visto che Allegri non mi piace per nulla.
Mi sembra pero' chiaro come esista problema prioritario da risolvere, che è quello del necessario rafforzamento di questa squadra, altrimenti cambiare allenatore risulterebbe inutile. Acciuga tra l'altro per un Milan formato Fiorentina va bene.
Se un aspetto positivo puo' avere l'eliminazione perentoria con il Barcellona è proprio quello, spero, di aver ricordato a Galliani che questo Milan ha necessità di innesti a centrocampo e in difesa, senza i quali non potremo far altro che ripetere la stagione attuale se va bene.


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2013)

Ovviamente se dovesse arrivare Van Basten Allegri lo incatenerei personalmente a Milanello pur di non farlo andare via.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Marzo 2013)

Chi ha letto la biografia di Ibra?


----------



## runner (14 Marzo 2013)

come mai siete fissati con Montella?

io vedrei molto meglio Spalletti piuttosto che ha maturato delle esperienze molto più importanti


----------



## 2515 (14 Marzo 2013)

Lo sapete che nelle partite in cui abbiamo avuto la maggioranza di possesso palla quest'anno abbiamo quasi sempre pareggiato o perso vero?


----------



## vota DC (14 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Donadoni? Vogliamo proprio addormentarci davanti alle partite.



Oddo allenatore sarebbe il miglior antidoto.


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chi ha letto la biografia di Ibra?



perche?


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il Milan Berlusconiano vincente è sempre stato sinonimo di possesso palla...anche senza soldi dobbiamo tornare a quella filosofia. Allegri fa tutto un altro tipo di calcio (non solo perché costretto dalla rosa piena di scarpari) che a me non piace. Per questo Montella è assolutamente l'allenatore adatto per il bel gioco.



Non direi di possesso palla, ma piuttosto di gioco offensivo e di fantasia. E per farlo, ci vuole giocatori con grande qualità tecnica.


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non direi di possesso palla, ma piuttosto di gioco offensivo e di fantasia. E per farlo, ci vuole giocatori con grande qualità tecnica.



Sacchi e Ancelotti facevano possesso palla...Il gioco offensivo e di fantasia lo fa pure il Catania da due stagioni eh, i campionissimi sono fondamentali per vincere, non per attuare un certo stile di gioco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Lo sapete che nelle partite in cui abbiamo avuto la maggioranza di possesso palla quest'anno abbiamo quasi sempre pareggiato o perso vero?



non ci voleva un genio a capirlo, perchè noi siamo una squadra che soffre le squadre che si chiudono e quindi questo capita nelle partite dove abbiamo più possesso


----------



## ed.vedder77 (14 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sacchi e Ancelotti facevano possesso palla...Il gioco offensivo e di fantasia lo fa pure il Catania da due stagioni eh, i campionissimi sono fondamentali per vincere, non per attuare un certo stile di gioco.




hai perfettamente ragione...l unica incognita sta nel fatto che lo stile di allegri per il campionato italiano va piu che bene ...in campo europeo ibra non ibra,con e senza thiago,sfiga barca...abbiamo sempre fatto pena...quindi...rischio e anche se non c è il bel gioco cmq ho una buona possibilità di arrivare tra le prime 3 con la squadra consolidata a giocare cosi..oppure cambio e speriamo vada bene?in campionato carletto ha fatto sempre fatica...potevamo vincere molto di piu in campo nazionale...poi se mi dite che la champions è tutta un altra cosa...concordo in pieno.La squadra che vince lo scudo con ancelotti aveva un gioco manco paragonabile a quell di allegri del 2010 però il risultato è stato lo stessra come ora col terzo posto lo confermerei ma non prolungherei...poi dal 2014 se le cose sono come ora si cambia.


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sacchi e Ancelotti facevano possesso palla...Il gioco offensivo e di fantasia lo fa pure il Catania da due stagioni eh, i campionissimi sono fondamentali per vincere, non per attuare un certo stile di gioco.



No, no. Non sono d'accordo.
Il Milan di Ancelotti non faceva "possesso" palla. Mi ricordo bene quest'epoca. 
Ma era piuttosto un gioco di ripartenza in velocità con passagi perfetti. Era un calcio offensivo con fantasia in centrocampo. Non mi ricordo una partita dove questo Milan teneva sempre il pallone. Il concetto di "possesso" palla viene sopratutto dal Barcelona. Loro sono ossessionati di tenere SEMPRE il pallone.


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> No, no. Non sono d'accordo.
> Il Milan di Ancelotti non faceva "possesso" palla. Mi ricordo bene quest'epoca.
> Ma era piuttosto un gioco di ripartenza in velocità con passagi perfetti. Era un calcio offensivo con fantasia in centrocampo. Non mi ricordo una partita dove questo Milan teneva sempre il pallone. Il concetto di "possesso" palla viene sopratutto dal Barcelona. Loro sono ossessionati di tenere SEMPRE il pallone.



Veramente il Milan di Ancelotti teneva il pallone SEMPRE, ovviamente era meno esasperato di quello del Barcellona e aveva lo scopo principale di addormentare il gioco al nostro ritmo per poter poi piazzare la zampata vincente. Quando i due suoi principali interpreti (Pirlo e Seedorf) hanno incominciato a dare segni di declino (uno per età l'altro non si è mai capito) e è invecchiato anche il giocatore che rimediava ai loro errori (Gattuso) sono cominciati i problemi. Il possesso palla c'era ancora ma ancora più lento, e mancavano le zampata vincenti, tranne le accelerazioni mostruose di Kaka (che sono durate poi poco).Ed era il 2006/2007.


----------



## 2515 (14 Marzo 2013)

Pirlo Seedorf sono stati dei maestri palleggiatori ai loro tempi migliori, i più forti del mondo, aggiungiamo Kakà o Rui Costa sulla trequarti e ci credo che si teneva palla. MA il milan non faceva possesso, il milan addormentava la partita. Il milan di ancelotti faceva girare velocemente il pallone e innescava in velocità inzaghi e sheva, oppure si affidava alle ripartenze di kakà che con la sua velocità andava in porta da solo, il possesso palla lo facevano per addormentare la partita dopo il vantaggio.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> perche?



Premesso che ancora non allenava, ma mi pare di capire che consigliò (van Basten  a Ibra) di non sprecare energie tornando indietro a difendere, che è molto diverso da quello che è richiesto oggi alle punte. 
Poi magari con il tempo, lavorando da allenatore, avrà capito che oggi le cose funzionano in modo diverso.


----------



## Brain84 (14 Marzo 2013)

Ma per carità


----------



## The P (14 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il Milan Berlusconiano vincente è sempre stato sinonimo di possesso palla...anche senza soldi dobbiamo tornare a quella filosofia. Allegri fa tutto un altro tipo di calcio (non solo perché costretto dalla rosa piena di scarpari) che a me non piace. Per questo Montella è assolutamente l'allenatore adatto per il bel gioco.



quotone gigante.

Comunque quoto anche [MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION]. Classico articolo post Milan - Barcellona.
Il calcio in Italia è sempre così. Vinci una partita è sei un mito, perdi l'altra è sei da esonerare.

Allegri non deve andar via per Milan - Barcellona, ne per gli ultimi mesi di campionato n cui ha fatto più di quello che si poteva fare. Se consideriamo i 2 anni e mezzo precedenti allora ritengo che il Milan non è cosa sua.


----------



## Prinz (14 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il Milan Berlusconiano vincente è sempre stato sinonimo di possesso palla...anche senza soldi dobbiamo tornare a quella filosofia. Allegri fa tutto un altro tipo di calcio (non solo perché costretto dalla rosa piena di scarpari) che a me non piace. Per questo Montella è assolutamente l'allenatore adatto per il bel gioco.



Ti quoto alla stragrande


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2013)

se arriva terzo o secondo è da pazzi cacciarlo...dopo i 2 mesi da incubo è riuscito a far tornare competitivo il Milan...è riuscito a far fare 1 tiro in porta al Barcellona (con Constant-Zapata-Flamini-Pazzini...lasciamo stare il ritorno)
non so quanti Allenatori riuscirebbero a fare una cosa del genere...ora che c'è un progetto bisogna continuare su di lui


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> come mai siete fissati con Montella?



Forse perchè è 2 anni che fa il calcio migliore in Italia?
o forse perchè ha impiegato 2 settimane e non 3 mesi per assemblare la Fiorentina?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Marzo 2013)

Soprattutto Van Basten e Inzaghi mi mettono i brividi. Mi tengo Max tutta la vita.


----------



## Petrecte (14 Marzo 2013)

Allergia non mi è mai piaciuto,ma non vedo sostituti migliori all'orizzonte,forse ma propio forse mi piacerebbe provare Ballardini.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (14 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> quotone gigante.
> 
> Allegri non deve andar via per Milan - Barcellona, ne per gli ultimi mesi di campionato n cui ha fatto più di quello che si poteva fare. *Se consideriamo i 2 anni e mezzo precedenti allora ritengo che il Milan non è cosa sua.*



E non lo vogliono capire.


----------



## runner (15 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Forse perchè è 2 anni che fa il calcio migliore in Italia?
> o forse perchè ha impiegato 2 settimane e non 3 mesi per assemblare la Fiorentina?



i meriti di Montella li conosco anche io e lo ammiro ma non so se nel nostro ambiente potrebbe fare esattamente uguale

seconda cosa la mia era solo una domanda


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, *Max Allegri in questo momento sarebbe "al minimo"*. L'allenatore vacilla, *Berlusconi è incerto* se tenerlo o meno. Se il livornese vuole mantenere la panchina deve necessariamente centrare l'obiettivo *terzo posto*. Lui vorrebbe restare, ma è logorato dalle tante voci e dalle polemiche che lo accompagnano durante i momenti negativi. *La Roma* lo cerca e lo tenta, ed è una soluzione che gli piacerebbe molto: la rosa è giovane, ed avrebbe la possibilità di ricominciare con un nuovo progetto. E con il Milan c'è anche il nodo *contratto* da risolvere.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Donadoni? Pietà!


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

Donadoni no, vi prego 
Allegri tutta la vita, se le alternative sono queste.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Aprile 2013)

fuori dalle scatole sto qua... ha scocciato


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo vada,almeno finiscono ste benedette polemiche.Comunque uno decente sarebbe doveroso prenderlo,non Donadoni,MVB o addirittura Inzaghi.Ma poi sta cafonata dell'allenatore che deve essere necessariamente rossonero ce l'abbiamo solo noi???Ennesima follia del folletto di Arcore.


----------



## Ale (23 Aprile 2013)

voglio clarenzioooo


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> voglio clarenzioooo



Vade retro.


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2013)

Tutti meno che Van Basten


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

Io opto per uno tra maldini e costacurta...tanto ormai non abbiamo niente da perdere.

Sacchi capello ancelotti ..potrebbero aver ereditato qualcosa da sti 3... non sappiamo manco come allenano invece gli altri hanno fatto pena ovunque siano andati . Rijkard specialmente e' stato un fuoco di paglia ..


----------



## Brain84 (23 Aprile 2013)

L'ho già detto e lo ripeto. Se arriverà uno tra questi, sentiremo molto la mancanza di Allegri. Garantito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Ci sarà da vedere soltanto chi sarà il nostro prossimo mister, credo che Allegri partirà certamente, vuoi perché sono eccessive le conferme di Galliani, vuoi perché ogni volta che si parla di futuro leggo un che di rassegnato in volto al livornese.
In realtà Donadoni non mi dispiacerebbe ma non credo che faremmo il salto di qualità, se Allegri partirà ci vorrà un sostituto anche più capace, inutile sostituirlo con uno del suo livello.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci sarà da vedere soltanto chi sarà il nostro prossimo mister, credo che Allegri partirà certamente, vuoi perché sono eccessive le conferme di Galliani, vuoi perché ogni volta che si parla di futuro leggo un che di rassegnato in volto al livornese.
> In realtà Donadoni non mi dispiacerebbe ma non credo che faremmo il salto di qualità, se Allegri partirà ci vorrà un sostituto anche più capace, inutile sostituirlo con uno del suo livello.


Tu chi vorresti?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tu chi vorresti?


Io? Mourinho, Klopp o Heynckes


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io? Mourinho, Klopp o Heynckes



Insomma nomi possibili 

- Mourinho non verrebbe mai da noi, in oltre prende troppo di stipendio.
- Klopp non penso abbia voglia di lasciare il Borussia.
- Heynckes mi piacerebbe molto ma molto probabilmente si ritirerà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Insomma nomi possibili
> 
> - Mourinho non verrebbe mai da noi, in oltre prende troppo di stipendio.
> - Klopp non penso abbia voglia di lasciare il Borussia.
> - Heynckes mi piacerebbe molto ma molto probabilmente si ritirerà.


Ah non c'era bisogno che mi dicessi il perché dell'impossibilità dei nomi  io resterei con Allegri, ahimè.


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

Oh a sto punto mediocre per mediocre il ciuffo come lo vedete?
Boh lippi


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah non c'era bisogno che mi dicessi il perché dell'impossibilità dei nomi  io resterei con Allegri, ahimè.



No più che altro volevo fare mente locale io  Comunque Klopp in realtà non sarebbe così inarrivabile.


----------



## runner (23 Aprile 2013)

oppure Brocchi


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No più che altro volevo fare mente locale io  *Comunque Klopp in realtà non sarebbe così inarrivabile*.



impossibile...chi glielo fa fare di venire da noi quando è in una delle 4 squadre più forti del mondo,in una squadra a cui non mancano i soldi,piena di talenti e con una quadratura ben precisa'??


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> impossibile...chi glielo fa fare di venire da noi quando è in una delle 4 squadre più forti del mondo,in una squadra a cui non mancano i soldi,piena di talenti e con una quadratura ben precisa'??



Beh se gli metti sul piatto un progetto serio le cose potrebbero cambiare.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> impossibile...chi glielo fa fare di venire da noi quando è in una delle 4 squadre più forti del mondo,in una squadra a cui non mancano i soldi,piena di talenti e con una quadratura ben precisa'??



Beh,conta che l'anno prossimo andranno via Goetze e Lewandovski,non saranno forti come quest'anno.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,conta che l'anno prossimo andranno via Goetze e Lewandovski,non saranno forti come quest'anno.



goetze non sono sicuro che se ne vada...e lewandovski lo sostituiranno degnamente secondo me...
io sarei felice di un arrivo di klopp ma diciamo pure che al 99% non arriverà....rimarrà allegri l'anno prossimo e prepariamoci ad un mercato non esaltante..galliani ha già messo le mani avanti..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh se gli metti sul piatto un progetto serio le cose potrebbero cambiare.



certamente potrebbe essere interessato...ma dubito fortemente che verrebbe.Anche perchè non penso che siamo interessati a lui


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION] Goetze è ufficiale al bayern.C'è la nota sul sito del BVB.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION] Goetze è ufficiale al bayern.C'è la nota sul sito del BVB.



ah si??me lo sono perso!
folli quelli del BVB.Cosa annunciano a fare la cessione del loro giocatore più importante alla squadra rivale quando devono ancora giocarsi la champions league??
i tifosi non la prenderanno affatto bene!!


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ah si??me lo sono perso!
> folli quelli del BVB.Cosa annunciano a fare la cessione del loro giocatore più importante alla squadra rivale quando devono ancora giocarsi la champions league??
> i tifosi non la prenderanno affatto bene!!



In Germania sono soliti fare queste operazioni,anche a campionato in corsa,annunciandoli per giunta.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In Germania sono soliti fare queste operazioni,anche a campionato in corsa,annunciandoli per giunta.


si ma è una follia...come se noi avessimo annunciato ad aprile dello scorso campionato che thiago silva se ne andava alla juve


----------



## vota DC (23 Aprile 2013)

Se El Shaarawy imparerà ad usare il sinistro e Niang crescerà se il prossimo anno ci saranno i vari Saponara si potrebbe usare un allenatore stile Zeman che non usa alcuna posizione di guardia, poiché la squadra guidate dal tridente del Comando del Milan non ha bisogno di porsi in guardia dinanzi ai nemici che gli sono inferiori.
Sarà un allenatore che schiererà formazioni basate sulla velocità di affondo nella difesa avversaria, sviluppandosi in una carica, normalmente frontale, contro il nemico, bersagliandolo con un movimento a croce delle gambe che produrrà sulla porta dell'avversario lo sfondamento della rete, in puro stile Paloschi.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Se El Shaarawy imparerà ad usare il sinistro e Niang crescerà se il prossimo anno ci saranno i vari Saponara si potrebbe usare un allenatore stile Zeman che non usa alcuna posizione di guardia, poiché la squadra guidate dal tridente del Comando del Milan non ha bisogno di porsi in guardia dinanzi ai nemici che gli sono inferiori.
> Sarà un allenatore che schiererà formazioni basate sulla velocità di affondo nella difesa avversaria, sviluppandosi in una carica, normalmente frontale, contro il nemico, bersagliandolo con un movimento a croce delle gambe che produrrà sulla porta dell'avversario lo sfondamento della rete, in puro stile Paloschi.


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Se i nomi sono questi io mi terrei stretto tutta la vita Allegri.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Allegri, da Roma insistono: giallorossi in pressing

Il Messaggero


----------



## iceman. (25 Aprile 2013)

la paura e' che se arriva terzo potrebbe chiedere il prolungamento del contratto.

Mamma speriamo se ne vada lo stesso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Aprile 2013)

Di quei tre nomi mi piacerebbe avere pippo


----------



## Marilson (25 Aprile 2013)

prendiamo Jupp Heynckes


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2013)

Secondo Pedullà, il *Napoli avrebbe contattato Allegri 3 mesi fa*. Il club azzurro è ancora interessato al tecnico livornese, in particolar modo se *Mazzarri* decidesse di lasciare il club per accasarsi altrove. Ma la situazione allenatori è molto ingarbugliata. Se ne saprà di più nelle prossime settimane.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Alciato:"Anche se Allegri arrivasse terzo ci sarebbe comunque un piccolo pericolo di esonero da parte di Berlusconi che non è mai andato d'accordo con l'allenatore. L'interesse di Napoli e Roma per il tecnico è reale. Se Allegri dovesse scegliere una squadra nella quale andare, sceglierebbe la Roma".


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

te credo la roma investe il napoli un anno si e due/tre no.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2013)

Nelle ultime ore *si sono intensificati i contatti tra Allegri e la Roma*. La società giallorossa ha chiesto la disponibilità, il tecnico ha dato un *assenso di massima*. Allegri sembra davvero vicino al club capitolino. 

Pedullà


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore *si sono intensificati i contatti tra Allegri e la Roma*. La società giallorossa ha chiesto la disponibilità, il tecnico ha dato un *assenso di massima*. Allegri sembra davvero vicino al club capitolino.
> 
> Pedullà



Ok.

Ora noi?


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

Io credo che va via solo se lo cacciano, onestamente con tutto il rispetto che ho per la Roma ma io rimarrei tutta la vita al Milan, alla Roma già sai che non ci sono possibilità di vincere, Non dico che da noi si vince ma almeno lo 000,01 c'è li no.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;179452 ha scritto:


> Io credo che va via solo se lo cacciano, onestamente con tutto il rispetto che ho per la Roma ma io rimarrei tutta la vita al Milan, alla Roma già sai che non ci sono possibilità di vincere, Non dico che da noi si vince ma almeno lo 000,01 c'è li no.



Se facessero tutti questo ragionamento, allora moltissime squadre dovrebbero essere senza allenatore. Io penso che Allegri vada via in primis perchè non va più d'accordo con Berlusconi.


----------



## Ale (4 Maggio 2013)

lo spero con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Hammer (4 Maggio 2013)

È palese che Berlusconi non lo sopporti. A meno di convincimenti da parte di Galliani, andrà via


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

*Comunica Ufficiale: AC Milan smentisce categoricamente quanto pubblicato oggi sulle pagine del "Corriere della Sera" relativamente al suo allenatore Massimiliano Allegri.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Maggio 2013)

Giusto se ne vada, anche io lo farei al suo posto. Berlusconi ha rotto le palle con questi "umori"

Vediamo proprio chi ci presenteranno a Luglio


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se facessero tutti questo ragionamento, allora moltissime squadre dovrebbero essere senza allenatore. Io penso che Allegri vada via in primis perchè non va più d'accordo con Berlusconi.


Sicuro va via per Berlusca, l'avrebbe già cacciato da un bel po,lui vuole il bel giuoco ma come si fa con quei giocatori che abbiamo  se ci costriusce una squadra decente potrei pure dargli ragione ma cosi è impossibile , pero boh rinunciare a un anno di contratto per il Milan per andare alla Roma (con tutto il rispetto per carità),alla fine credo che sia un fatto pure di contratto, se gli rinnovassero il contratto di almeno un anno rimarebbe, la Roma sicuramente gli offre un contratto piu lungo di una stagione.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2013)

up


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2013)

Anche la Roma smentisce i presunti accordi con Allegri

Fonte: asroma.it

Il comunicato della Roma: "AS Roma smentisce categoricamente quanto uscito in data odierna a firma di Alberto Costa sulle pagine del "Corriere della Sera" relativamente a presunti accordi con il signor Massimiliano Allegri".


----------



## pennyhill (4 Maggio 2013)

Mancano solo tre settimane alla fine della stagione (dei club), quindi c’è poco da aspettare per vedere cosa succederà.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2013)

*Secondo Gianluca di Marzio, il favorito per la panchina della Roma è Mazzarri.*


----------



## The P (4 Maggio 2013)

secondo me se Allegri va via va a Napoli con Mazzarri alla Roma, tuttavia credo che resti... purtroppo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Maggio 2013)

Se Allegri va siamo spacciati, arriva un non allenatore alla VanBommel Inzaghi o Seedorf, chiedete all'Inter come si son trovato con Stramazzoni


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

*Secondo Pedullà per il passaggio di Allegri alla Roma manca solo la firma.*


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Maggio 2013)

Tutti quelli che sono contenti che Allegri vada via voglio vedere cosa penseranno quando l'anno prossimo avremo una rivale in più per il secondo/terzo posto ...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Maggio 2013)

se va via è la fine,che tristezza..sarà uno degli allenatori che più rimpiangeremo..


----------



## pennyhill (4 Maggio 2013)

Per una volta mi tocca dare ragione a quell'interista di Biasin  , non esiste che si aspetti il raggiungimento di un traguardo come il terzo posto, in questa stagione poi, sono anche altri i fattori che vanno considerati. Quindi mi auspico che una decisione sia in realtà già stata presa, che si arrivi terzi o quinti.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2013)

Baldini su Allegri:"Allegri? *Non c’è nessun accordo*. Tutti date per scontato che la Roma cambierà allenatore, ma Andreazzoli sta facendo benissimo".


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2013)

L'unico che mi lreoccupa e' donadoni, per gli altri sarei disposto ad azzardare e correre il rischio


----------



## peppe75 (5 Maggio 2013)

per me va benissimo... a me il nosrto mister continua a non piacermi...io spero per i preliminari voglio un tecnico che ha palle da far giocare ragazzi....di qualità in partite importanti...sarebbe tanta roba!


----------



## Ale (5 Maggio 2013)

tra un paio di settimane speriamo di uppare sto topic..


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2013)

Allegri:"Tra 10 giorni conoscerete il mio futuro. Se resterò o se andrò via" ---) http://www.milanworld.net/la-conferenza-stampa-di-allegri-pre-pescara-milan-vt6607.html


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> L'unico che mi lreoccupa e' donadoni, per gli altri sarei disposto ad azzardare e correre il rischio



a me l'unico che mi preoccupa è allegri


----------



## Harvey (7 Maggio 2013)

Credo sia palese che andrà via, credo anche che visti i papabili sostituti andremo a peggiorare.


----------



## Lollo7zar (7 Maggio 2013)

Con queste dichiarazioni credo sia andato


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Maggio 2013)

dichiarazioni che mi fanno pensare ad un addio...
il fatto del cambio allenatore non mi fa piangere di sicuro dal dispiacere..
quello che mi preoccupa,e molto,sarà il sostituto!!e vedrete che non ci sarà molto da essere felici alla fine,ne sono sicuro!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Maggio 2013)

al 99% andrà via


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Maggio 2013)

Sappiamo ciò che lasciamo, ma non cosa troveremo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2013)

spero che rimane...fosse lui il problema


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Maggio 2013)

Le ultime dichiarazioni fanno ben intendere che se ne andrà.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2013)

Aia, dai Max resta

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> se va via è la fine,che tristezza..sarà uno degli allenatori che più rimpiangeremo..



.


----------



## Ale (7 Maggio 2013)

via a calci nel sedere , altroche rimpianti


----------



## Frikez (7 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> se va via è la fine,che tristezza..sarà uno degli allenatori che più rimpiangeremo..



 ma per piacere..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> ma per piacere..



vedo che rispetti l'opinione altrui


----------



## If Everyone Cared (7 Maggio 2013)

se rimane dimostra che non ha un briciolo d'amor proprio.


----------



## Frikez (7 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> vedo che rispetti l'opinione altrui



La rispetto ma rimango dell'idea che sia una boiata.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La rispetto ma rimango dell'idea che sia una boiata.



la rispetti davvero bene allora


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2013)

non sono sorpreso, per me è già della roma, da tempo... io al suo posto avrei fatto le valigie dopo le parole di silvio dopo milan-farsa 0-0 dell'anno scorso... sarà dura trovare un lottatore come lui...


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2013)

Tutto dipenderà chiaramente dalla proprietà, fosse per lui non credo se ne andrebbe.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Maggio 2013)

se il prossimo dev'essere la marionetta del nano, mi tengo allegri


----------



## Tobi (7 Maggio 2013)

rimpiangeremo cosa di allegri? in 3 anni.. 1 scudetto vinto grazie a Ibra.. 1 altro perso che dovevamo stravincere vista la superiorità imbarazzante.. quest'anno ok le aspettative erano diverse.. si pensava di arrivare decimi con un miracolo.. siamo terzi per ora.. ma di allegri cosa rimpiangeremo? giocare male 58 partite su 60? farsi buttare fuori dal tottenham? arrivare secondi nel girone sotto del malaga? magari il prossimo anno con un altro allenatore e senza acquisti arriveremo decimi e quindi cosa cambia? qualificarsi in champions senza nemmeno lo 0,00000001 di possibilità di vincerla e non qualificarsi per me è la stessa cosa.. se poi ci vogliamo adagiare a questa mentalità da provinciale...


----------



## Doctore (7 Maggio 2013)

in effetti con lo squadrone di allegri si poteva vincere qualsiasi cosa...lo scudetto merito di ibra sono daccordo,pero vi siete dimenticati la miriade d infortuni dell anno scorso,di quel piccolo particolare che riguarda il goal non dato a muntari.
Poi certo con il mercato che gli ha fatto il milan Allegri doveva vincere campionato e champions....State paragonando paradossalmente Allegri e Mourinho al real e non ve ne rendete conto.Assurdi


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Maggio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> rimpiangeremo cosa di allegri? in 3 anni.. *1 scudetto vinto grazie a Ibra*.. 1 altro perso che dovevamo stravincere vista la superiorità imbarazzante.. quest'anno ok le aspettative erano diverse.. si pensava di arrivare decimi con un miracolo.. siamo terzi per ora.. ma di allegri cosa rimpiangeremo? giocare male 58 partite su 60? farsi buttare fuori dal tottenham? arrivare secondi nel girone sotto del malaga? magari il prossimo anno con un altro allenatore e senza acquisti arriveremo decimi e quindi cosa cambia? qualificarsi in champions senza nemmeno lo 0,00000001 di possibilità di vincerla e non qualificarsi per me è la stessa cosa.. se poi ci vogliamo adagiare a questa mentalità da provinciale...


Il grassetto non lo condivido assolutamente.Il campionato che abbiamo perso un anno fa sarebbe stato quello di Ibra, non il campionato vinto nel 2011.
Ed economicamente qualificarsi o no in champions, indipendentemente dalle possibilità di vittoria, non è la stessa cosa


----------



## jaws (7 Maggio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> rimpiangeremo cosa di allegri? in 3 anni.. 1 scudetto vinto grazie a Ibra.. 1 altro perso che dovevamo stravincere vista la superiorità imbarazzante.. quest'anno ok le aspettative erano diverse.. si pensava di arrivare decimi con un miracolo.. siamo terzi per ora.. ma di allegri cosa rimpiangeremo? giocare male 58 partite su 60? farsi buttare fuori dal tottenham? arrivare secondi nel girone sotto del malaga? magari il prossimo anno con un altro allenatore e senza acquisti arriveremo decimi e quindi cosa cambia? *qualificarsi in champions senza nemmeno lo 0,00000001 di possibilità di vincerla e non qualificarsi per me è la stessa cosa*.. se poi ci vogliamo adagiare a questa mentalità da provinciale...



Lo sai vero quanti soldi porta la qualificazione in champions?


----------



## Tobi (7 Maggio 2013)

Questo perche ci hanno inculcato che il mercato si fa con i soldi della champions.. non abbiamo acquistato nessuno quando ci siamo qualificati in questi anni.. a parte la parentesi 2010.. non abbiamo acquistato quando abbiamo ceduto kaká, ibra, thiago..


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, le *quotazioni di Allegri sono in rialzo*. Ma nulla è deciso. L'ultima parola spetterà a Berlusconi. Ieri *Seedorf ha confermato* le parole rilasciate il giorno precedente:"Nessun contatto, ma se Berlusconi mi chiamasse ci penserei".


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> in effetti con lo squadrone di allegri si poteva vincere qualsiasi cosa...lo scudetto merito di ibra sono daccordo,pero vi siete dimenticati la miriade d infortuni dell anno scorso,di quel piccolo particolare che riguarda il goal non dato a muntari.
> Poi certo con il mercato che gli ha fatto il milan Allegri doveva vincere campionato e champions....State paragonando paradossalmente Allegri e Mourinho al real e non ve ne rendete conto.Assurdi



lascia stare la champions, doveva vincere due campionati.
doveva, come conte quest'anno, che infatti ha conquistato lo scudo con nonchalance.
al primo anno stava per fare la frittata e al secondo l'ha fatta con tanto di condimento.
esperienza positiva? se sei la roma può darsi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2013)

Se fosse rimasto l'avrebbe detto già da subito, che motivo ci sarebbe di aspettare? Confermi la tua permanenza e rafforzi l'ambiente invece di destabilizzarlo. Così, invece, ha praticamente detto: aspettate dieci giorni e poi vi dico quale squadra allenerò l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2013)

Berlusconi-Allegri: telefonata positiva di 10 minuti

Milan Channel


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

per me se ne va


----------



## Ale (8 Maggio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> rimpiangeremo cosa di allegri? in 3 anni..* 1 scudetto vinto grazie a Ibra*.. 1 altro perso che dovevamo stravincere vista la superiorità imbarazzante.. quest'anno ok le aspettative erano diverse.. si pensava di arrivare decimi con un miracolo.. siamo terzi per ora.. ma di allegri cosa rimpiangeremo? giocare male 58 partite su 60? farsi buttare fuori dal tottenham? arrivare secondi nel girone sotto del malaga? magari il prossimo anno con un altro allenatore e senza acquisti arriveremo decimi e quindi cosa cambia? qualificarsi in champions senza nemmeno lo 0,00000001 di possibilità di vincerla e non qualificarsi per me è la stessa cosa.. se poi ci vogliamo adagiare a questa mentalità da provinciale...



grazie a pato ed al suo gol nel derby , scherzo, ma credimi, c'è gente che mi rispose cosi a suo tempo quando festeggiavo l'addio di patonzo


----------



## Doctore (8 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> lascia stare la champions, doveva vincere due campionati.
> doveva, come conte quest'anno, che infatti ha conquistato lo scudo con nonchalance.
> al primo anno stava per fare la frittata e al secondo l'ha fatta con tanto di condimento.
> esperienza positiva? se sei la roma può darsi.


Allegri c aveva mezza squadra fuori...prova a togliere alla juve barzagli,pirlo,pogba,vidal...Napoli campione d'italia.


----------



## pennyhill (8 Maggio 2013)

La mia sensazione: prolungamento di contratto in arrivo


----------



## Frikez (8 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La mia sensazione: prolungamento di contratto in arrivo



Fino al 2016


----------



## The Ripper (8 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La mia sensazione: prolungamento di contratto in arrivo



pure secondo me. 1 anno o biennale. secondo me le polemic ritenute eccessive da berluskaiser


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Maggio 2013)

*Deve* essere fino al 2016.

Non voglio sto tormentone anche l'anno prossimo, resterà per tanto tempo con noi


----------



## The Ripper (8 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Deve* essere fino al 2016.
> 
> Non voglio sto tormentone anche l'anno prossimo, resterà per tanto tempo con noi



ma il prossimo anno si vede... servono certezze ADESSO. abbiamo un preliminare e non è detto che si supera...


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2013)

Ho visto l'intervista e secondo me se ne va. Se rimane è un troller di primissima classe.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Maggio 2013)

spero che la vicenda non riservi colpi di scena.
davvero non ne posso più, mi sta facendo disinnamorare del calcio.
che incubo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma il prossimo anno si vede... servono certezze ADESSO. abbiamo un preliminare e non è detto che si supera...


Già, maledetto Platini


----------



## jaws (9 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> spero che la vicenda non riservi un colpo di scena.
> davvero non ne posso più, mi sta facendo disinnamorare del calcio.
> che incubo.



Non eri poi così innamorato evidentemente


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Maggio 2013)

Anche io ho visto l'intervista e secondo me se ne va contento lui contento tutti, come ho già detto non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo mi preoccupa solo chi puo arrivare al suo posto.


----------



## de sica (9 Maggio 2013)

Io aspetto solo di vedere i probabili sostituti.. visto che tanti di voi spingono per il cambio!!poi mi farò due risate con un "donadoni" in panchina


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non eri poi così innamorato evidentemente



probabile.
e non vedo il problema: sono un tifoso di una squadra di calcio, non un membro de il tempio del popolo.


----------



## jaws (9 Maggio 2013)

Sei un tifoso di una squadra di calcio che potrebbe smettere di tifare se c'è un allenatore non gradito; liberissimo di farlo ognuno tifa a modo suo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

non gradito perché pratica uno sport equiparabile a quello del football americano. e sai com'è, io voglio divertirmi quando guardo una partita.
che poi è sempre stata la filosofia del club, motivo principale per cui sono diventato suo tifoso.
non ha senso seguire una partita e poi sperare che finisca il prima possibile, ti pare?


----------



## jaws (9 Maggio 2013)

Se sei un simpatizzante del Milan fai benissimo a fare così


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

preferisco tifoso moderato.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2013)

Secondo i *bookmakers*, il favorito per la panchina della *Roma* è Massimiliano *Allegri*.


----------



## Ale (9 Maggio 2013)

chissa quanti " mortacci tua " si beccherà nei prossimi anni


----------



## The P (9 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se sei un simpatizzante del Milan fai benissimo a fare così



purtroppo non credo sia un simpatizzante. Non spenderebbe tutto questo tempo dietro al milan.

Comunque meglio simpatizzante che tifoso imho. I tifosi spesso perdono la realtà delle cose e sopratutto giudicano la "simpatia" o il "tifo" degli altri, cosa odiosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho visto l'intervista e secondo me se ne va. Se rimane è un troller di primissima classe.


Esattamente e se vai a vedere qualche intervista passata glielo si legge in faccia che andrà via.


----------



## Doctore (9 Maggio 2013)

se ne va il meno resposanbile di tutti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Maggio 2013)

Spero solo che arrivi un allenatore che pretende di giocare con giocatori di calcio, al posto dei fabbri che abbiamo. Un Montella andrebbe benissimo.


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2013)

Come riporta Sportmediaset, Adriano _Galliani è in costante pressing su Silvio Berlusconi per la conferma di Massimiliano Allegri _sulla panchina del *Milan*. Se arrivasse il terzo posto, e la qualificazione ai preliminari di *Champions League*, il lavoro di Galliani sarebbe senza dubbio più facile. Berlusconi è titubante, ma l'AD sta lavorando ai fianchi del presidente con grande diplomazia: secondo lui, *Allegri è l'allenatore più adatto* a continuare il lavoro fin qui svolto. Ed anche il tecnico, da parte sua, si starebbe decidendo a* rinunciare al prolungamento di contratto *più volte richiesto: resterebbe sulla panchina del Milan fino al 2014. Senza rinnovo.


----------



## Ale (10 Maggio 2013)

Vade Retro


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Spero solo che arrivi un allenatore che pretende



Dopo 8 parole sei già fuori strada, non succederà mai, Allegri è la nostra unica possibilità di avere uno con le....in panchina

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Penso che comunque Allegri prima di andare a Roma ci penserà bene bene, è sempre comunque un passo indietro lasciare una delle 3 grandi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Maggio 2013)

Galliani fatti i fatti tuoi! L'asino deve andare via..


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Maggio 2013)

Giusto cosi, le alternative non mi convincono per niente a parte Montella.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2013)

gallo facci il regalo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2013)

bravo Gallià


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2013)

Certo che vuole tenere Allegri, lo sanno tutti che il Gallo è un tifoso juventino.


----------



## Principe (10 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dopo 8 parole sei già fuori strada, non succederà mai, Allegri è la nostra unica possibilità di avere uno con le....in panchina
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Penso che comunque Allegri prima di andare a Roma ci penserà bene bene, è sempre comunque un passo indietro lasciare una delle 3 grandi.



Uno con le p...... Nn perdeva l'anno scorso lo scudetto punto .


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dopo 8 parole sei già fuori strada, non succederà mai, Allegri è la nostra unica possibilità di avere uno con le....in panchina
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Penso che comunque Allegri prima di andare a Roma ci penserà bene bene, è sempre comunque un passo indietro lasciare una delle 3 grandi.



e cosa ci perde ? forse qualcosa a livello di contratto, ma la possibilità di vincere trofei sulla panca del milan e della roma negli anni a venire sarà la stessa. 

qua c'ha berlusca col fiato sul collo, magari a roma lo lasciano lavorare più in pace.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Maggio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> e cosa ci perde ? forse qualcosa a livello di contratto, ma la possibilità di vincere trofei sulla panca del milan e della roma negli anni a venire sarà la stessa.
> 
> qua c'ha berlusca col fiato sul collo, magari a roma lo lasciano lavorare più in pace.



a roma non c'è berlusconi , ma in pace di certo non lavorerà visto l'ambiente di Mer.... romano


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Maggio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> a roma non c'è berlusconi , ma in pace di certo non lavorerà visto l'ambiente di Mer.... romano



a roma credo che per giudicare positiva la stagione gli basti arrivare sopra la lazio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Uno con le p...... Nn perdeva l'anno scorso lo scudetto punto .



Ma punto che roba

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> e cosa ci perde ? forse qualcosa a livello di contratto, ma la possibilità di vincere trofei sulla panca del milan e della roma negli anni a venire sarà la stessa.
> 
> qua c'ha berlusca col fiato sul collo, magari a roma lo lasciano lavorare più in pace.


Mila Juve e Inter son sempre Milan Juve e Inter, se vai via in italia è un passo indietro, sempre.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2013)

io credo che la Roma abbia un bel progetto, ma hanno sbagliato allenatore mettendo Zeman.
A parte Balotelli non mi sembra che abbia una rosa inferiore alla nostra...anzi!!!


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2013)

Secondo Repubblica, *Allegri*, per restare, *vuole il rinnovo di contratto e maggiori poteri*. L'idea* Seedorf* è stata accantonata perchè vuole ancora giocare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> io credo che la Roma abbia un bel progetto, ma hanno sbagliato allenatore mettendo Zeman.
> A parte Balotelli non mi sembra che abbia una rosa inferiore alla nostra...anzi!!!



a centrocampo ci ammazzano e in difesa siamo pari


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Repubblica, *Allegri*, per restare, *vuole il rinnovo di contratto e maggiori poteri*. L'idea* Seedorf* è stata accantonata perchè vuole ancora giocare.



Sto iniziando ad aver paura che rimanga.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Repubblica, *Allegri*, per restare, *vuole il rinnovo di contratto e maggiori poteri*. L'idea* Seedorf* è stata accantonata perchè vuole ancora giocare.



fa bene...soprattutto sui poteri


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a centrocampo ci ammazzano e in difesa siamo pari



Anche Juve, Napoli, Fiorentina, Inter ..ci ammazzano a centrocampo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Anche Juve, Napoli, Fiorentina, Inter ..ci ammazzano a centrocampo



anche la Lazio


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2013)

come detto, Allegri ha chiesto un mercato di un certo tipo e il rinnovo.


----------



## MisterBet (10 Maggio 2013)

Tachtsidis è una pippa, Bradley un buon giocatore e nulla più, De Rossi da almeno tre anni è dannoso, Pjanic dopo i primi mesi con LE ha complessivamente deluso (ed in un centrocampo a tre non regge tant'è che il meglio lo ha dato da trequartista)...l'unico giocatore che gli invidio è Florenzi, può diventare un solido centrocampista d'elitè (non ha proprio nulla da invidiare al tanto acclamato Marchisio...)...


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2013)

*Se il Milan domenica batterà la Roma, Allegri e Galliani si vedranno lunedì per il rinnovo di contratto. 

Gazza*


----------



## Albijol (11 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Se il Milan domenica batterà la Roma, Allegri e Galliani si vedranno lunedì per il rinnovo di contratto.
> 
> Gazza*



Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Se il Milan domenica batterà la Roma, Allegri e Galliani si vedranno lunedì per il rinnovo di contratto.
> 
> Gazza*



Cioè, posso mai sperare di non vincere?


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Maggio 2013)

Firma Acciughina ! Firma !!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

...c'ammazzano tutti, Lazio, Roma, Fiorentina, Inter, Reggiana, Casalpusterlengo



Però terzi ci stiamo noi.


E Allegri vale poco.

Dov'è la pupù ?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Se il Milan domenica batterà la Roma, Allegri e Galliani si vedranno lunedì per il rinnovo di contratto.
> 
> Gazza*



Dai dai dai


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2013)

Rinnovo!? Mi auguro proprio di no, che rimanga anche la prossima stagione, ma rinnovo no.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Maggio 2013)

Galliani non saprebbe dove sbattere la testa per il post Allegri.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Maggio 2013)

Sperare in Allegri significa avere una mentalità perdente; non vincerà mai nulla ai livelli che contano..perchè è un ciuco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Anche Juve, Napoli, Fiorentina, Inter ..ci ammazzano a centrocampo


L'Inter proprio no.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Maggio 2013)

Rinnovo!?!?!
Oddio


----------



## jaws (11 Maggio 2013)

Bene così, magari questo rinnovo aiutaterà anche a fare una bella selezione nella tifoseria


----------



## The P (11 Maggio 2013)

posso accettare un'altra stagione, ma il rinnovo mi deprimerebbe molto.


----------



## Principe (11 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Bene così, magari questo rinnovo aiutaterà anche a fare una bella selezione nella tifoseria



Io la selezione la farei con te , hai stufato con questa storia che a chi nn piace allegri sia meno tifoso o un tifoso di serie b , basta .


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io la selezione la farei con te , hai stufato con questa storia che a chi nn piace allegri sia meno tifoso o un tifoso di serie b , basta .



invece voi con la storia che chi vuole allegri non capisce nulla di calcio siete puri e casti


----------



## Principe (11 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> invece voi con la storia che chi vuole allegri non capisce nulla di calcio siete puri e casti



sono 2 discorsi totalmente diversi perché essere meno tifoso del Milan e' una accusa gravissima , la seconda invece ( che personalmente nn ho mai fatto contesto una singola posizione nn in toto una persona ) e' sempre discutibile visto che il calcio nn e' una scienza.


----------



## The P (11 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Bene così, magari questo rinnovo aiutaterà anche a fare una bella selezione nella tifoseria



Jaws mi dispiace dirtelo con questi toni perchè apprezzo i tuoi interventi, però inizi a scocciare con questo discorso. Ci sono tantissimi forum schierati dove è permesso giudicare negativamente chi pone delle critiche. 
Ti consiglio vivamente di prendere in considerazione il fatto di cambiare aria se non puoi fare a meno di mandare una frecciatina in ogni post. Non è ammissibile.


----------



## Doctore (11 Maggio 2013)

Vedete il ruolo dell allenatore troppo fondamentale...Facciamo 2 paragoni Conte(Grande allenatore) e Allegri(''cosidetto mediocre'')...Chi ha avuto piu supporto dal club a livello monetario?...allegri se li sogna i soldi che ha avuto conte...
Perche sembra che parliamo di un milan da scudetto o champions ma non lo e'...qui si pensa che il centrocampo del milan sia superiore a quello della fiorentina e del napoli e invece ai livelli dell'inter e catania...persino quello della roma e' superiore
Inziamo a sfatare certi miti e diamo le giuste valutazioni.
Diro che allegri e' un mediocre/scarso quando lo vedro con una squadra decente...ma finche c e muntari e flamini non lo posso colpevolizzare piu di tanto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Bene così, magari questo rinnovo aiutaterà anche a fare una bella selezione nella tifoseria


Per cortesia evitiamo questi interventi flame .. Basta !!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Maggio 2013)

*COMUNICATO UFFICIALE:In riferimento ad alcune notizie pubblicate oggi su qualche quotidiano, Massimiliano Allegri smentisce di aver incontrato alcun rappresentante della società A.S. Roma.*


----------



## ROQ (14 Maggio 2013)

Allegri ha fatto tante di quelle pirlate che la metà bastano e per negarle bisogna essere ciechi più che buonisti, non è questione di opinioni, più che aver vinto uno scudetto ne ha perso uno anche se hanno pure influenzato cose indipendenti da lui, però visto che il nostro allenatore deve essere con poche palle per contratto e dubito che prenderemmo Hiddink, magari se a sto giro Silvio gli fa la squadra come vuole lui l'ultima chance gliela darei, comunque in 2 anni gioco se ne è visto pochissimo, negli scontri diretti abbiam fatto quasi sempre ****** e l'aver visto cosi tante occasioni offerte a cancri come Bonera e Robinho (manco nel Siena giocherebbero) sono argomentazioni indifendibili.


----------



## Frikez (14 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> posso accettare un'altra stagione, ma il rinnovo mi deprimerebbe molto.



Appunto, Mazzarri ha fatto la migliore stagione della sua vita con il contratto in scadenza a giugno portando il Napoli al secondo posto, Allegri invece vuole rassicurazioni sul suo futuro ma per favore.
Se vuole rimanere faccia un'altra stagione cercando di lottare per lo scudetto e poi tra un anno si vedrà.


----------



## iceman. (14 Maggio 2013)

L'anno prossimo sara' il quarto anno, se rinnova arriva a 6/7 anni. 
Salvaci gesu'...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo sara' il quarto anno, se rinnova arriva a 6/7 anni.
> Salvaci gesu'...



6-7 anni di Allegri è proprio da asini..Non credo potrei reggerli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Maggio 2013)

Dai dai Gallo prepara il contratto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Maggio 2013)

Berlusconi salvaci.


----------



## runner (15 Maggio 2013)

il discorso è semplicissimo....

se il Berlu lo manda via deve spendere per rinforzare molto la squadra....non penso che potrebbero arrivare degli altri allenatori con un centrocampo che non tiene palla....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Maggio 2013)

Se rimane Allegri, non passeremo manco i preliminari di Champions. Sicuro.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se rimane Allegri, non passeremo manco i preliminari di Champions. Sicuro.



"È colpa di Berlusconi,non si può battere l'FC Helsinki con i soli Balotelli,Montolivo,El Shaarawy,Pazzini,Niang,De Sciglio e Mexes in rosa".


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> "È colpa di Berlusconi,non si può battere l'FC Helsinki con i soli Balotelli,Montolivo,El Shaarawy,Pazzini,Niang,De Sciglio e Mexes in rosa".



Se buonanotte..una volta si affrontavano ste squadre scrause..Con la nuova riforma puo anche capitare una tedesca, una portoghese, una inglese..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se buonanotte..una volta si affrontavano ste squadre scrause..Con la nuova riforma puo anche capitare una tedesca, una portoghese, una inglese..



Ho letto da qualche parte che non possiamo affrontare una inglese o una tedesca.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Maggio 2013)

*Incontro previsto per il futuro di Allegri Lunedì o Martedì. *


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Maggio 2013)

Quinquennale direi, così ci pensa due volte il bertoldo là sopra prima di cacciarlo.


----------



## iceman. (15 Maggio 2013)

Ai preliminari c'e' il rischio di incontrare il psv.

Detto cio' potremmo uscire con qualsiasi squadra, la media europea di generalesuperstrategainvincibile allegri e' ridicola...

pareggini contro il bate borisov vittoria plzen anderlecht, per carita' di dio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Incontro previsto per il futuro di Allegri Lunedì o Martedì. *



Sto con l ansia..


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

*Come riporta Laudisa l'incontro è spostato a giovedi.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;197697 ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Laudisa l'incontro è spostato a giovedi.*



A me viene da ridere.... davvero....


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;197697 ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Laudisa l'incontro è spostato a giovedi.*



Ogni volta è un parto


----------



## rossovero (25 Maggio 2013)

L'eternità e i modi che stanno impiegando per cacciare/confermare l'allenatore è il segnale dell'estrema disorganizzazione che regna in società.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

Non ci voglio credere dai


----------

